
Study Finds 43% Drop in Time Spent on Facebook - relyio
https://www.emarketer.com/content/snapchat-snags-second-place-in-social-media-stickiness
======
relyio
Sadly the article doesn't link to the study by Verto Analytics and I wasn't
able to found it on their website ([http://www.vertoanalytics.com/verto-
reports/](http://www.vertoanalytics.com/verto-reports/)).

